# Problemas con python-updater

## lanstat

Saludos, el problema es el siguiente despues de instalar python 2.5 deseo actualizar los dependencias de python pero al ejecutar python-updater me sale este error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :
> 
>  * Searching for packages with files in /usr/lib/python2.4 /usr/lib32/python2.4 /usr/lib64/python2.4 ..
> ...

 

He buscado en la documentacion de portage acerca de los paquetes masked pero dan ejemplos para problemas puntuales pero aqui no se presenta ninguno de los casos (masked by: ) mi pregunta es como soluciono esto?

----------

## pelelademadera

te consulto.

vos desenmascaraste =xfce-base/exo-0.3.4

tenes que desenmascarar las dependencias...

----------

## AnFe

Pero exo-0.3.4 no está ya en el árbol...

----------

## Txema

¿Cuánto hace que no ejecutas un emerge --sync?

----------

## lanstat

saludos, he hecho emerge --sync hace una semana.

----------

## gringo

no es por el emerge --sync, es que tienes instalados paquetes que ya no se encuentran en el árbol de portage.

Al hacer un python-updatereste intenta volver a instalar la misma versión del paquete que tienes, lo busca en el árbol y no lo encuentra.

Simplemente apunta los nombres de los paquetes ( sin el número de versión) que te dice python-updater y reinstálalos ( lo que de paso te actualizará algún que otro paquete).

saluetes

----------

